# What happened to the sun?



## GooseEgg (Jul 8, 2010)

[/IMG]

I shot this the other day, and I don't understand what happened to the sun.  It showed up like that in most of the shots I took that day.

Thanks


----------



## Roy Hubbard (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not sure of the answer, but that looks like a flying saucer :er:


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like a sun to me. Maybe the sun was having some crazy solar flairs or something was changing with it the day you took those pics


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree it looks pretty crazy! Out of all the shots this was the worst one.  It is visible in the others, just not near as bad.


----------



## John16 (Jul 9, 2010)

Makes me hungry for sunny side eggs!  Had the sun do that exactly in Haiti.  If I can find the shot I will post it here as well.  I kinda like that effect to be honest.


----------



## fastr1red (Jul 9, 2010)

It's the sun overloading your CCD. Some ccd's give the opposite effect and give a dark or black pancake, others are black with small white centre, and some like yours, white flat centre.


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks y'all, and to fastr1red: what exactly is the CCD, and do you know how I could avoid this in the future?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is called blooming.  It is so overexposed that it is literally overflowing into the adjacent pixels.

CCD Blooming and Anti-blooming - Andor Learning


----------



## deekim (Jul 9, 2010)

usually when you take pics of the sun, doesnt it come up as a black dot?


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 9, 2010)

Josh that makes sense, it is really over exposed.  and I have taken several pictures of the sun and never had it show up as a black dot.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, it looks like it's just overloading your sensor (digital film).


----------



## usayit (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't explain why but from my observations, CCD blooming is more pronounced if the bright light source falls at the near corners of the frame (sensor).


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 19, 2010)

sign of what's going to happen in 2012!


----------

